# Inspector Mafia (Day 2)



## Light (Aug 17, 2011)

> This game will have six players: 4 inspectors with varying sanities, 1 mafia, and 1 corrupt forensic inspector.
> 
> The Corrupt Forensic Inspector
> Every night this player chooses one player to inspect. They will receive their role along with any associated sanity. They are initially sided with the town, but if they inspect the mafia, they become sided with the mafia, and the two may talk outside of the thread.
> ...


Quoting or paraphrasing from role PM's is *strictly forbidden*. Anyone who violates this rule will be immediately modkilled. You also may not reveal the exact time which you received your role PM.


A killer is on the loose. This much is known. The sun sets over the town as various reactions well up in the minds of the townspeople.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Light (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

All night actions have been sent in.

The sun rises over the town as five figures approach the town square. All are dressed in investigator clothing that hides the faces of the villagers. Buried beneath the masks, a different expression forms on each's face.

*Mai is dead. They were innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Guys!

I'm either Naive or Sane. Here's why.

I inspected myself last night (i was assigned as an innocent) and my inspecting resulted in innocent.

So I am either sane or naive.


----------



## Flora (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Likewise, I'm either Naive or Sane, for a completely different reason though (I checked Mai last night)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Or you could be insa- oh wait, she was innocent.

so Me and Flower doll are either naive or sane


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

I could be insane, then. I inspected Glace and got Innocent


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

how could you possibly be insane then? to an insane inspector everyone appears mafia.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

err; I mean I could be misleading as in getting the wrong role.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

:?

expand, please.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

you're either insane or Paranoid insane

INSPECTION ORGANIZER!!!

(numbers go by player list, these are all the possibly sanities by everyone)

|1|2|3|4|5|6|
|N|_|_|_|N|I|
|S|_|_|_|S|_|


Ya know, someone's the forensic inspector (whats his sanity?)


And doc scratch, you're getting the sanities mixed up

Naive: Always get innocent
Sane:Gets the right inspection
Insane:Gets the exact opposite of the persons role (if a persons mafia, he gets innocent)
Paranoid(this is what your thinking, Doc): Gets Mafia all the time.

Now, RK-10 'must be insane, because i'm either Naive or Sane (cause i got innocent when i inspected myself), and Flower doll is either naive or sane (cause she inspected mai as innocent, and mai IS innocent)

So the only two sanities left are insane and Paranoid. if RK-20 got innocent, he cant be paranoid, so he's insane


----------



## Glace (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

I inspected myself last night and got Innocent. So I'm either Naive or Sane.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*



Glace said:


> I inspected myself last night and got Innocent. So I'm either Naive or Sane.


*Poker Face*

*rips up the chart i made cause this is freaking COMPLICATED!*

well, some one's not telling the truth.


----------



## Light (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Extending the day phase 24 hours so you guys can vote or abstain.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Wait...

I'm thinking flower doll is the forensic inspector

See, if glace was the forensic inspector, why would he inspect himself if he knew his sanity?

Hey flower doll, you said you inspected Mai. Can you show us the inspection PM? (it wont do harm to mai, cause she's out of the game)

NVMD. wait, would that break the rules? its the inspection, not the role.


----------



## Light (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

I would prefer you didn't. The forensic inspector or anyone claiming that role could say what an inspected person's sanity was, but there would be no need to quote from a PM to do so.


----------



## Flora (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Nah, I'm a regular inspector; I'm not so used to playing with sanities (or being an inspector in general) and it always escapes me to inspect myself ^^;


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Hmm...then That must mean Glace is the forensic inspector.

Wait............what inspector was mai?


----------



## Light (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

Do you guys want me to extend the day phase again or just assume you abstained and get on with the night?

EDIT: ok, i'll extend the day phase another day, but if there are no votes, no one will be lynched.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (Day 1)*

The villagers initially had high hopes for their quest to find the killer, but as the discussion concerning their various sanities progressed they found that something must be amiss. The sun finally set as the citizens decided to go home without having lynched any town member, fearing what would become of them during the night.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Light (Aug 25, 2011)

The sun came up and the body of *RK-10* was found mutilated. The citizens gathered once again in the town square.

*RK-10 is dead. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------

